
'Meth. We're on it' campaign rolls out in South Dakota to confusion, ridicule - RickJWagner
https://www.foxnews.com/us/meth-were-on-it-campaign-rolls-out-in-south-dakota-to-confusion-ridicule
======
fdsa1234_1234
I used to manage a company in that industry (and wore a number of different
hats along the way, including copywriter).

I can't help but picture a copywriter that threw it out as a joke and when no
one caught it just decided to run with it. Maybe a burned out copywriter
planning on leaving the industry.

Either that or it's genius-level attention engineering.

